# sticky poo



## mitch (Feb 27, 2011)

The last few weeks cody has had hard , sticky stools, that he is having trouble " getting out", that is causing alot of immediate baths. He eats small amt of wet blue buffalo, and cooked chicken in the am, with dry blue buffalo left out during the day. Any suggestions?


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

if hes not drinking enough water its hard to push out....... so to speak or if he cant go!!!!!!!! drink more fluid.............or,,,,,
try rubbing vaseline n bum
it gets absorbed so not so dry!!!!!!
if you get my drift
good luck
marzy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

poor boy. have you tryed reducing his dry food to see is it makes a difference. or try a littl cod liver oil in his dinner


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

To up his water intake you can leave his food soaking in a cup of water for about an hour, or until it's plumbed up. Try lowering his chicken and can food one at a time, and see if it changes anything. Has he started the BB, canned food or chicken recently?


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Rufus seemed like he was having some trouble going when we first got him... added cod liver oil and let his food soak in it for a few minutes before feeding him and it seemed to help


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

I second wetting the food and making sure the dog gets adequate water. Is the BB the grainless kind or the kind with grain. If it's grainless, your dog needs more water. The dry kibble has been dehydrated from meat's natural state of having a lot of water in it. I always wet my dog's kibble (I feed Taste of the Wild, a grainless kibble).

Perhaps provide a little more fiber to get things moving, such as a couple of spoonfuls of no salt green beans.


----------

